# One Big Eye ..



## nyc rbp (Feb 21, 2009)

Just wanted to know what to do when. My Rb eye is looking like it is swollen. The water is fine but its like one eye. How do I treat it


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Pics would help.

Without visuals I would say salt your tank for a week and if no ground has been made then Melafix your tank!


----------



## nyc rbp (Feb 21, 2009)

I will try to send a pic ASAP. And I was gonna melafix the Tank .. is it a disease or from fight ? I know u need a pic ,just asking


nyc rbp said:


> Just wanted to know what to do when. My Rb eye is looking like it is swollen. The water is fine but its like one eye. How do I treat it


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

Can't give you a proper answer without a picture and actual water parameters.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

nyc rbp said:


> Just wanted to know what to do when. My Rb eye is looking like it is swollen. The water is fine but its like one eye. How do I treat it


[/quote]

I wouldn't know better than you would, I would salt the tank instantly before you Melafix it. A rounded tablespoon for every 5 Gallons of you tank. Make sure you take some water out of the tank and dissolve the salt thoroughly before adding it. I would even go 1 tablespoon for every 10 gallons just to start and wait a day to see what's up. But like ksls posted we need a pic posted and you water params at a minimum to make even a educated guess!


----------

